# Grafiktablett



## Paraneuros (18. April 2007)

Hi,
ich bin mir am überlegen ein Grafiktablett anzuschaffen.
Wenn ja welches empfehlt ihr mir für Adobe Photoshop CS2 und Illustrator CS 2?
Habe gesehen von der Firma Wacom sollen gut sein.Preislich 200 € ist auch okay..


----------



## ojamaney (18. April 2007)

Ich arbeite seit jahren mit WACOM-Tablets und ich denke das ist auch der einzige Hersteller den man wirklich empfehlen kann!
Alles ab Graphire 3 ist für den jetzigen Stand und Ansprüchen empfehlenswert. Ich selbst benutze ein Intuos 2 A4 das es bei eBay schon recht günstig gibt. Ich würde mir lieber ein gebrauchtes Intuos 2 A4 kaufen anstatt eines neuen Graphire 3 A5 . 

Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## Paraneuros (18. April 2007)

Okay
danke erstmal.
Sehe gerade es gibt ja A4 A5 und A6 Geräte. Ist das im grunde egal welche Grösse ich mir zulege.Was der Vorteil oder gar Nachteil daran?


----------



## hermiohr (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon seit einigen Jahren ein Intuos 2 A4 und habe den Kauf noch nie bereut.
Der Unterschied ist die Fläche die einen zum mahlen zur Verfügung steht.

Die Fläche des Tablett´s entspricht immer den Bild auf den Monitor.
Das soll heißen das unten links auf den Tablett auch unten links auf den Monitor ist und
oben rechts auf den Tablett auch oben rechts auf den Monitor ist.

Gruß Hermiohr


----------



## lexz (18. April 2007)

Hey,
empfehlenswert sind aber Grafiktabletts erst ab einer größe von A4,
alles darunter ist etwas schwieriger zu handhaben meiner meinung nach. 
viel Spaß damit
gruß
Alex


----------



## Beppone (19. April 2007)

Hallo.

hab auch ein Intuos 3 in A4 in Gebrauch, vorher diverse A6-Tabletts, alle von Wacom.

Für mich entscheidender Vorteil der teuren Intuos-Tabletts war und ist die höhere Auflösung und vor Allem die höhere Abtastrate. Zeichne einfach einen Kringel (oder handschriftliches) mit einem Graphire und mit einem Intuos in realistischer Zeichengeschwindigkeit. Die teuren Tabletts tasten in gleicher Zeit mehr Koordinaten ab, deshalb wirkt das Ergebnis deutlich realistischer.

Dazu sind die Intuos-Tabletts nicht nur druck- sondern auch neigungssensitiv. Scribbles wirken dadurch IMHO realistischer.

Grüße!


----------



## Paraneuros (19. April 2007)

Beppone hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> hab auch ein Intuos 3 in A4 in Gebrauch, vorher diverse A6-Tabletts, alle von Wacom.
> 
> ...



Okay bleibt natürlich die frage was ist für einen Anfänger dafür empfehlenswert.Gleich auf das teurere zusetzen oder doch sich mit einem preiswerteren erstmal vetraut machen?


----------



## RichBone (20. April 2007)

Hallo

Wir nutzen das Aiptek HyperPen12000U und sind sehr zu frieden.

MFG

RichBone


----------



## mita1982 (23. April 2007)

Hallo, wollte nicht extra ein neuen trhead aufmachen, doch ich überlege ein neues Grafiktablet zu holen. hatte früher das Graphire 4 A6 classic. Das aber nach ca. 7 Monaten defkt geworden ist. Also genau genommen hat der Stifft die ganze Zeit gemalt. Wurde eingeschikt und ich hab dafür ne Gutschrift vom Händler meines Vertrauens bekommen. Nun nach 4 monaten will ich mir wieder eins holen. und wollte die Experten hier Fragen ob es Wacom sein MUSS. Großer Vorteil ist ja, dass der Stift KEINE Baterien benötigen. Aber im Vergleich mit anderen Tablets zu teuer ausfallen. Klar Qualität hat seinen Preis. Aber die anderen habn 1024 Druckstufen und eine größere Arbeitsfläche... Also bitte um Alternativen zum Wacom...Oder gibt es keine?


----------



## ojamaney (23. April 2007)

@mita 1982:
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich etwas voreingenommen bin 
Ich arbeite einfach schon zu lange mit Wacom-Tabletts, mein erstes hatte ich 1995 (PenPartner A6). Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder mal bei Freunden andere Tablets von Aiptek und Konsorten ausprobiert. Was soll ich sagen, wenn man mit einem Wacom rumgemacht hat, empfindet man die Billigtablets als "Schrott". Ungenau, Zeiger springt und und und.
Nicht zuletzt die Treiber und die Einstellmöglichkeiten bei Wacom überzeugen. So kann ich für jedes Programm eigene Einstellungen machen, sehr nützlich bei Photoshop um oft genutzte Tastenkürzel auf die Stifttaste zu legen. Dazu die Präzision mit der ein Punkt genau da landet wo er hin soll. 
Wer also einigermassen professionell arbeiten will, für den gibt es nur eine Wahl. Wer zwischendurch mal eine Skizze macht und wem es nicht auf ein bis drei Pixel bei einer Linie ankommt, dem ist mit einem Aiptek sicherlich auch gedient.

Allein der Anspruch entscheidet.

MFG ojamaney


----------



## mita1982 (24. April 2007)

Danke für dein Beitrag!

Ok  was haltet ihrr denn von den hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a130963.html ? Ich muss sagen, dass man für 80e kein schlechten deal macht zumal die aflösung besser ist als beim graphore 4... hoffe es fühlt sich halt auch so an wie ein wacom^^ naja bin noch in der ausbildung und wenn ich mir ein A4 intuos 3 hole gebe ich fast das 5 fache aus... hoffe es ist halt einigermaßen gut... nach den Rezessionen von amzon und Geizhals ist es ja Preisleistungsmäsig gut.. hoffe iener hat erfahrung damit und kann berichten


----------



## mita1982 (26. April 2007)

Habe nun HEUTE mein Aiptek 12000u bekommen. Kann nur sagen AAAAAAAAAAAARG!
Jetzt vermisse ich mein Wacom A6 Graphire 4...

Also diese Sprunge die der Stift macht ist ja nicht mehr nochmal ich weiss nicht wie man sowas raus bringen kann.. ECHT das war ein Shok aus Vorfreude wurde das blanke Entsetzen! Echt kein Vergleich! Tag/Nacht-unterschied...

Hab schon nach lösungen im Netz gesucht doch leider NICHT gefunden 

Also Richbone, habt ihr nicht solche Probleme..? oder habt ihr es auf MAC laufen oder wie.. bin echt verzweifelt woran das liegen mag , das kann nicht normal sein... Haben aber viele hab ich gelesen... Manche auch behoben... aber irgendwie sehe ich kein Licht am ende des Tunnels....

Bitte Hilfe!


----------



## Beppone (27. April 2007)

mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> Habe nun HEUTE mein Aiptek 12000u bekommen. Kann nur sagen AAAAAAAAAAAARG!
> Jetzt vermisse ich mein Wacom A6 Graphire 4...
> 
> Also diese Sprunge die der Stift macht ist ja nicht mehr nochmal ich weiss nicht wie man sowas raus bringen kann.. ECHT das war ein Shok aus Vorfreude wurde das blanke Entsetzen! Echt kein Vergleich! Tag/Nacht-unterschied...
> ...



Hoi.

bestätigt wieder einmal die landläufige Meinung über die Qualität der Wacoms. Schick den Schrott zurück und leg' 200 EUR drauf, dann bekommst du ein Intuos 3 A5. Das löst auch 1024 dpi auf, nur sind Abtastrate und Präzision höher als beim Graphire, somit wirken Linien nochmals natürlicher (vom Aiptek ganz zu schweigen). 
Dazu kommt die Neigungssensitivität der Intuos-Tabletts und die Stiftauswahl. Wenn du irgend die Möglichkeit hast, das mal auf einer Messe auszuprobieren, mach das!

Grüße!


----------



## Muster Max (27. April 2007)

Ich kann denjenigen die vorhaben sich ein Grafiktablett zu zulegen auch nur immer wieder
empfehlen, sich eines von Wacom zu zulegen auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick teurer 
erscheint so zahlt man hinterher wenigstens kein Lehrgeld...


----------



## mita1982 (27. April 2007)

ich würd einfach mal intressieren was Richbone dazu sagt, ob er auf ein Mac arbeitet winXP2 Service Pack 2 usw. Aber denke auch, dass ich das einschiken werde, denn Ich will mir Vista holen, und dafür haben die bestimmt keine Treiber^^

Mal ne Frage, einschiken geht auch wenn ich es schon benutzt habe? Ich hab per Nachname bestellt wie läuft denn das ab? Nicht das die mich verarschen wollen... 

Achja ich will nur jedem davon abraten sich ein Aiptek zu holen

Danke nochmal


----------



## DerGenau (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich frag auch einfach mal hier weiter 

Ich bin zwar nicht der beste Zeichner aber ich arbeite viel und gerne mit Photoshop und wollte daher schon immer ein Grafiktablett haben...
Jetzt will ich allerdings, da es ja nur ein Hobby ist, nicht zu viel ausgeben. So 200€ wären ein guter Preis.
Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe soll es auf jeden Fall ein Wacom sein nur stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage welches? Die Intuos sind mir eigentlich zu teuer. Das A5 (A5 sollte es schon sein oder?) kostet ja laut homepage immerhin 360€ 
Ich hab jetzt allerdings nicht viel über die älteren Modelle rausgefunden und weiß auch nicht wodrauf ich da gucken sollt.
Soll es lieber A4 sein und dafür weniger gut?
Oder A5 und besser?
Welches Wacom könnt ihr empfehlen was super ist und so 200€ kostet?


----------



## janoc (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du nicht ernsthaft am Rechner zeichnen möchtest, dann kannst du imho auf Aspekte wie höhere Drucksensitivität, Erkennung von Neigungswinkel und dergleichen verzichten. 
Bei der Größe würde ich dafür allerdings nicht unter A5 Oversized gehen …
Vielleicht findest du ja noch wo Restbestände an Graphire-Tablets, bzw. gebrauchte (ebay & Co)


----------



## Kreativverkstatt (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ich hab das ET-0405A-U. Das funktioniert am iMac superklasse und reicht für "normale" Ansprüche voll und ganz aus. Leider kann ich das gute Stück nicht am G4 mit OSX anschließen.


Grüßle!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich benutze seit längerer Zeit das Intuos3 A5 von Wacom und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
An deiner Stelle würde ich bißchen sparen und denn ein ordentliches holen.
Bei eBay gibt es das Intuos3 A5 schon um die 300 €, was meiner Meinung nach ein fairer Preis ist, weil Wacom einfach mal Qualität liefert.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Florian_Rachor (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich benutze selber ein Intuos 3 A5 (relativ billig aus USA mitgebracht) und kann es dir durchweg empfehlen. Ich persönlich würde lieber eine etwas kleinere Größe nehmen und zu einem WACOM greifen. Was die größe selbst betrifft: Geschmackssache! Kommt darauf an, was du damit machen willst. Für die Photobearbeitung finde ich die A5 genau richtig, zum Zeichnen dürfte ein A4 besser sein. Ich krieg beim arbeiten mit einem A4 immer einen lahmen Arm, aber vielleicht ist meine Technik ja schlecht...


----------



## hierbavida (4. Dezember 2007)

In unserer Agentur arbeiten die Designer mit einem Tableau der Größe A4, obwohl auch A5 und A3 vorhanden sind. Das A3 wäre zu unhandlich und das A5 etwas ungenau. 
Allerdings ist die Arbeit mit einem Grafiktableau auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Selbst habe ich mir nicht die Zeit genommen, um mich einzuarbeiten. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum einige unserer Designer manuelle Vorlagen erstellen, die eingescannt und am Apple nachbearbeitet werden. Allerdings kommen hin und wieder Zweifel zu dieser Arbeitsweise auf, besonders wenn man die entsprechenden Dialogfelder von PS sieht.
Deshalb möchte ich nur Hinweise zur Größe geben.


----------



## DerGenau (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke an alle 
Ich denke ich werde mal gucken ob ich mir nicht ein Intuos3 A5 leisten kann


----------



## DerGenau (14. Dezember 2007)

So, ich hab es mir also geleistet und kann nur sagen von der Technik ist es wirklich 1A.
Nun hab ich jetzt ein paar Stunden damit rumgespielt und nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich wirklich der "Typ" bin der gut genug ist um so ein Grafiktablett überhaupt haben zu müssen!
Ich komm mir gerade etwas so vor als hätte ich einen Ferrari in der Garage aber keinen Führerschein 
Es macht zwar wirklich viel Spaß mit dem Tablett zu arbeiten und ich denk auch mit etwas mehr Übung wird es auch noch reibungsloser laufen aber so ganz sehe ich noch nichts was ich nicht, auf meinem Niveau, auch mit der Maus geschafft hätte.
Also meine Frage, wo seht ihr wirklich die Vorteile eines Grafiktabletts auch wenn man nicht der aller beste Zeichner ist?
Ich arbeite wirklich gerne in Photoshop und mache auch viel in Sachen Fotobearbeitung und Manipulation..

Vielleicht muss ich einfach selber wissen ob es sich für mich lohnt aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch etwas bei der Entscheidung helfen 

Ich häng mal meinen ersten Versuch an um meinen Frust zu verdeutlichen 
Jaja lacht nur dadrüber..


----------



## janoc (14. Dezember 2007)

Zum einen macht bekanntlich Übung den Meister. Die Frage ist also nicht ob man Zeichnen kann oder nicht, sondern ob man daran arbeitet.

Der andere Aspekt – und das war für mich einer der Hauptgründe warum ich komplett auf Tablet umgestiegen bin und Maus überhaupt nicht mehr verwende – ist die sogenannte "Maushand" bzw das RSI-Syndrom: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSI-Syndrom
Durch die Verwendung vom Tablet hab ich das so ziemlich in den Griff bekommen. Also alleine deswegen würde ich aus Erfahrung die ausschließliche Nutzung vom Tablet empfehlen, ganz gleich ob du es zum Zeichnen nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Florian_Rachor (14. Dezember 2007)

Also einer der Hauptvorteile beim Tablett ist das du bei Bildbearbeitungen wesentlich genauer arbeiten kannst. O.K. das Bild ist schrecklich, aber das liegt eher an mangelnder Übung. Sieht eher nach Anfängerfehlern beim zeichnen aus (Das rechte Auge ist total verrutscht ). Versuch doch mal das gleiche Bild mit der Maus zu zeichen..

Davon mal abgesehen kann dein Tablett aber noch mehr. Drucksensivität z.B. und auch den Winkel des Stiftes erkennen. Das ist echt klasse!


----------



## DerGenau (14. Dezember 2007)

Ok danke, das zweite Bild sieht jetzt auch schon besser aus 
Ich denke mal je mehr man sich mit dem Tablett auskennt desto mehr schätzt man dann auch die Vorteile..

Gibt es irgendwo etwas wo alle Tablettfunktionen die Photoshop unterstützt stehen?
Ich hab bis jetzt erst die Spitze entdeckt, die je nach druck dünner oder dicker ist, die die je nach Druck mehr oder weniger Deckkraft hat oder die die beides hat.
Ein Unterschied durch den Neigungswinkel des Stiftes ist mir irgendwie noch gar nicht aufgefallen!?
Was gibt es noch für Funktionen die ich jetzt nutzen kann?


----------



## aposch (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @ all

Ich wollte mir auch schon seit langem eins kaufen, jedoch ist es dann mein erstes und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der gut ist^^ Hier
der Link.

Bitte um Rat.
Beste Grüße
Aposch


----------



## Florian_Rachor (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Wacoms sind fast alle zu empfehlen , eine Freundin von mir hat genau dieses und ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------

